# Clear Bra Installation at/after PCD?



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone had a clear bra installed by Nulegend Technologies in Taylors, SC? They are located about 15 minutes from Greer.

The thing about clear bras is that the quality of the end product really depends on the skill of the installer, so I need to chose wisely. However, I have a pretty long drive ahead of me so it would be nice to get this done before I start it.

Also, I think this is a stretch, but Jonathan, is there any way Nulegend could apply the bra before we pick it up from PCD?

I recently had a Ventureshield applied to a new 911 at the dealer in Knoxville, TN before I drove it home to St. Petersburg Florida, and the piece of mind that it gives you is worth the expense!

Installer info in case anyone wants to think about this 

Nulegend Technologies, LLC
Contact: Chrystal Bailey
2801 Wade Hampton Blvd.
#163
Taylors, SC 29687
USA


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

jonezy said:


> Has anyone had a clear bra installed by Nulegend Technologies in Taylors, SC? They are located about 15 minutes from Greer.
> 
> The thing about clear bras is that the quality of the end product really depends on the skill of the installer, so I need to chose wisely. However, I have a pretty long drive ahead of me so it would be nice to get this done before I start it.
> 
> ...


what is this clear bra?


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

As the names implies, a clear bra is a clear plastic film applied to the bumper and other forward facing surfaces to protect the paint from chipping as a result of road debris. The main manufacturers of the product are 3M and Ventureshield. It is applied much in the same way as window tinting, so the outcome depends on the skill of the installer.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Why not use painters tape on your ride back then you can find the installer in your local area? We did this a month back...

If you get Clear Bra done after the delivery, the film does takes few days to cure so it is not recommended to drive on the road...

The PCD is nice enough to let both Fest members put the tape on before we leave.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

wmo168 said:


> Why not use painters tape on your ride back then you can find the installer in your local area? We did this a month back...
> 
> If you get Clear Bra done after the delivery, the film does takes few days to cure so it is not recommended to drive on the road...
> 
> The PCD is nice enough to let both Fest members put the tape on before we leave.


interesting good idea


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

The blue tape approach was something I was hoping to avoid. 

I think most folks either know an installer or get their dealer to do it, through a known installer. Personally, I dont know an installer other than one in Knoxville TN, who did another car I recently bought. Going to Knoxville isnt a very attractive option. 

Obviously, taking delivery in Munich didnt lend itself to getting it done. I am just trying to find a good installer that might be able to do it before I undertake another 750 mile roadtrip.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't blame you, the secret is to find a good installer,

I got the 3M precut kit from ebay $90 and I did it myself. I did a few cars of my own already so this is easy for me.

good luck on whatever you decided!


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

BMW sells their own clear bra, I think its the 3M stuff, my CA is checking for me. They install it at the port. I am going this route as I'm taking delivery at the Performance Center and have a long route to drive as well.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*I am going the BMW product/installation route*

I got a call from someone at the PCD that said BMW sells this as an accessory and that they could install it. I am going that route.

http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...ategoryId=&menuId=0&subItemId=1&productId=763


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

jonezy said:


> I got a call from someone at the PCD that said BMW sells this as an accessory and that they could install it. I am going that route.
> 
> http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...ategoryId=&menuId=0&subItemId=1&productId=763


Do you know how long it's warranted for? We had a guy demo his product at our BMW meeting this summer and he warrentys his work/product for 10 years. I forgot the brand he used but was not 3m. From his experience, 3M does is not nearly as durable, long lasting, etc. I will get the brand tonight when I am at home.

This is the first thing too I intend to do to mine next year. $500 rebate check from BMWCCA should just about cover it. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

jonezy said:


> I got a call from someone at the PCD that said BMW sells this as an accessory and that they could install it. I am going that route.
> 
> http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...ategoryId=&menuId=0&subItemId=1&productId=763


They only install the 3M Clearbra BMW accessory kit that unfortunately only covers about ~12" back from the front of the hood. Depending on the color of your paint, you can see the line where the Clearbra ends; ie, it looks like there is something wrong with the paint :dunno:
Note: Had it that way on a 335i, then for the M3 went with VentureShield over the whole hood with no seams :thumbup:


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*bras and films*

I have been all over a bunch of websites (rennlist/sixspeed/bimmerfest) and a lot of guys seem to prefer Ventureshield to 3M. Some have said ventureshield is less prone to yellowing. Some suggest 3M has improved recently. Ventureshield offers a 10 year product (not labor) warranty. However, I spoke with a local installer who stocks (and resells in bulk) about 6 different brands and said he rates Venture shield #3 with 3M being #1

I got Ventureshield on a 2009 grey 911. It goes about 18" up the hood. You can definitely see it, but not unless you are looking for it. I figure if I get sick of it I can get the whole hood done. its pretty hard to notice on the bumper and fenders. Like many things its a matter of preference.

When I found out I could get the PCD to install a BMW accessory clear bra, I said "good enough for me".


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of their BMW Clear bra installed on an E90 LCI? I keep hearing that it doesn't cover the full bumper. Also no headlight kit?

BTW, my local installer does both Venture and 3M. We got 3m done on a previous vehicle and my father got venture done on his X5. The venture looks much clearer, less noticeable. The installer confirms it and says most of his customers go for the Venture after looking at both, he added people who get the 3m only get it for the brand name. What does BMW use, one of these or their own? Anyone know?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tape it up till you get home. 3M makes the film for ventureshield. The difference is that the millage and the 3M has a clear coat on it. I have had both. The 3M looks a little better, but the impact marks are more visible on a darker colored car. Coverage also depends on the pattern and installer skill. My cars have full bumper coverage except for some areas where there are major body curves towards the bottom by the fogs. Get the extended kit and not the bikini cut. The clear bra will also stain from bug juice (more visible on light colors) if not sealed, and they all yellow no matter the brand especially on white after a couple of years. I usually redo my clear bra after a 2-3 years.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I had this done before pick up at PCD, and hate to have to report that I am very dissapointed in it. 

1. I got an M Sport option on the E93, which means that it has a different front spoiler than the standard E93. The kit they installed is for the standard front end. This blows my mind as you can go to the Venturshield website and they already have a M Sport option pattern in a drop down box. Why BMW/3m doesnt, I dont know, and I can hardly believe it. I pointed out the fact that I was getting an M Sport when I arranged to get the bra installed by the PCD, (I would think would be obvious to BMW PCD), and no one ever said they didn't have a kit for M Sport until after the bra was on the car.

2. The kit itself is an "edge cut", so the film runs close to any edge, but is not rolled around any edges. There is a cut out for the rondelle, rather then the rondelle being popped and re-applied. Its a bit distracting. In contrast, I have another car with the edges rolled and it is much nicer looking. I didnt know this, but I didnt ask, so this is my fault, but it is also the least of my gripes about this experience.

3. The kit was applied directly over minor bumper damage done by the front European license plate. Whether it was done by taking off the front plate (the returned plate was pretty mangled from its removal) or done in transit, I dont know. There are two 4" parallel scratch/gouges caused by the sharp edge of the plate on the front bumper. I can understand that this could not have been seen until the moment the Euro plate were removed, but this should have been repaired before a bra was applied to it. The PCD folks suggested they ordinarily do not remove the front Euro plate, before re-delivery, but I dont understand this as half the states require application of front license plate. They also said the lighting in the room they had their installer use might not have been optimal. I dont know how an installer could have possibly missed this. You can see it from 10 feet away, and feel it through the film.

4. The film was applied to a dirty hood. I can see the dirt through the film and I can tell it is not on top of the film. When I got the car home I hand washed and hand waxed it. Even after waxing I could still feel the horizontal surfaces of the car were rough, so I clay barred them all and re-waxed them. They are smooth now, but this car must have spent a considerable amount of time in the elements. This is highly probably as it was, (to my surprise) truck shipped from Nice, France back to Germany for shipping, and didnt get on a ship for a week. Also, it seemed pretty obvious to me that BMW washed the car using a "gas station" type of car wash. There is one right on site at the PCD. there were some minor parrallel clear coat surface scratces on the car, most of which I buffed out. Unfortunately some of them were on the hood and are now under the clear bra.

5. I got the fog light kit, and it looks like a 4 year old cut these with a pair of safety scissors and put them on with paste. There are 1/2 inch white spots on each of them under the film.

It was raining the day we took re delivery (BTW, PCD redelivery is a blast and worth the trip!) so the only obvious issue at the time was the scratches on the front bumper from the Euro plate. I pointed them out to the PCD staff and was told I could take it to my dealer to get it sorted out. The asked for the name of my dealer before I left. Regrettably, I didnt see the other issues at that time, so I am probably stuck on those fronts. I took redelivery on 11/23 and no one (my CA or PCD) has called me about this yet, so I guess it is up to me to try to sort it out on the phone with my dealer.

Finally, I really feel I have a right to whine here. I bought a 2009 911 Carrera on 10/9, and had the dealer install a Venturshield bra. The difference between the product and the application is night and day, so I think I have a good benchmark. 

For others interested in a clear bra, I would view this as a cautionary tale, especially for a Euro-redeliveries. I think there is probably a lot less risk involved in a new delivery, since the car should be in pristine state and much less effort wouldbe involved in prepping it for clear bra installation. I would also consider the kit itself, as others may also have a preference for a rolled edge.

This was the only dissapointment after a great PCD delivery experience. At the end of the day, I wish I had driven it home naked and had it done locally by an aftermarket installer.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi jonezy,

Glad you had a great time here. However I'm sorry to hear about the issues you are having.

I asked my manager about this, as I was unaware. She is going to follow up on this today to try and get this taken care of ASAP.

I'm personally not a fan of any clear bra instatllation regardless of brand as it is always vissible up close if you know where to look. I agree completely with the pre-cut kits we have to use vs. the others that are available which have fewer "seems".

Just to clarify on the car wash, the one that is behind our facility is not used on customer vehicles. It is strickly used to clean our entire driving school fleet. We have a full time detail staff that hand washes and waxes every customer vehicle. Some of the ED vehicles arrive in really bad shape and they are not responsible in trying to make them look brand new, just to clean them up to be more presentable.

We do leave the Euro plates on. Some people that live in states that require 2 plates still don't want holes drilled in their front bumper. Therefore we leave the front bracket off until the customer is standing by the vehicle asking for it to be installed.

I hope these issues are resolved quickly to your sattisfaction. Let me know if I can be of further help.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thank you.*

Jonathan-

Thank you for your reply and concern. Also thanks for clarifying on the car wash and front plates.

To be clear, I wasn't expecting a showroom new redelivery, and the car was actually clean, but I am convinced it was not clean enough to put the film over.

I also know that the PCD was making an accomodation for me in getting an outside installer to install the BMW accessory, so I am sorry that this was the outcome.

On a positive note, I called my CA today and he said he had received a call already from PCD, so I am hopeful we can get it sorted out.

I would like to reiterate that everyone at the PCD was very gracious and it was a really fun experience that I highly recommend.

Jonezy


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome :thumbup:

I believe your vehicle was late arriving here (1 -2 days before your delivery) which may have also created a real time crunch for the situation.

Once again I hope this is taken care of quickly for you. Enjoy your BMW :thumbup:


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Resolved*

Jonathan- Not sure about the date it arrived at PCD. It had cleared customs and was at the VPC back on 10/26. I know PCD was pretty jammed up, so maybe they left it at the VPC for a while.

In any event, I just got a call from my CA who worked with Ginger at PCD and it seems that everything will be resolved to my satisfaction.:thumbup:

Thanks again.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sure your local dealer will reinstall the BMW Clear bra for you and perhaps repaint the bumper. But keep inmind that the paint has to be CURE before the clear bra is apply, otherwise when you remove it in a few years the paint may peel off. Just make sure they reclean everything before applying the film. As far as the rondelle, most Precut kit does have the cut out. I guess the microedge and cutout rondelle are base on personal perference.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

